

SyncThing: An open-source, secure, decentralized alternative to BitTorrent Sync - jj-abram
http://syncthing.net

======
sciurus
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7734114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7734114)

